# Anyone using the XM PC over the Internet?



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

If so, are you satisfied with it?

Jeff


----------



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

I think I worded my post in a confusing manor. Let me start over:

Is anyone using XM Radio Online, and, if so, are you satisfied? See more about it at:

http://www.xmradio.com/xstream/index.jsp

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

XM is offering a free 3 day trial of their online service. Why not sign up and see for yourself  Personally I liked it and if I had a use for it I’d have no problem laying down the $4 for it. But I have XM at home an I don’t work in an office setting, so I don’t have a need for it. On the high bandwidth stream the sound quality is pretty good, better then I thought. XM currently does have four exclusive online stations, check out the descriptions of them and see if any interest you.


----------



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

THanks for the reply. I did sign up for the trial.

In my opinion :

*Pros:*

Great sound quality
Full XM lineup with same channel numbers as on satellite
Great price

*Cons:*

Lame player for several reasons e.g. forces a browser window to stay open
Very course grained volume control
Song titles sometimes stop updating
No way to make a shortcut directly to the player (requires 2 screens and a manual login first; this might be different with a "regular subscription)

Best,

Jeff


----------



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

As an update on my earlier "review", I thought I'd let people know that XM over the Internet (see http://www.xmradio.com/xstream/service/account/index.jsp for a free trial) has been a work in progress over the last 4 weeks, and things are getting better. Specifically:

The player is a little better, with a full "skinned" WMP 10 slimmed down version
Song updates are much better

I have to say that unavailability of certain channels/streams is still a problem. I can never get certain ones in the high quality mode (even though I have 3mb/768kb DSL).

Also, support is non existant with over a week to get a reply that was useless on this issue.

Overall, I think it is worth it, but I am a music fanatic.

Jeff


----------

